# Beneath the Ruins of Firestone Keep by M.T. Black



## M.T. Black (Feb 21, 2017)

Beneath the Ruins of Firestone Keep

"One hell of an adventure!"

"A very fun adventure... very satisfying... Well done!"

"The group had a great time!"

"...very versatile for longer play as well as a fun one-shot"

"We loved it. This is a very strong adventure module and it can be used as a perfect starting point in a long campaign."

Lord Blackmoor's son has been kidnapped, and is being held in the crypts beneath an ancient fortress. Can our heroes rescue the boy before he is sacrificed in a diabolical ceremony?
Beneath the Ruins of Firestone Keep is a good old-fashioned dungeon crawl, with plenty of fights, plenty of treasure and more than a few tricks and twists!

This adventure is designed for *1st-3rd level* characters, and will take* 4-8 hours* to complete.


----------

